# Lotsa old photos.



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Trains, boats, cars, at least 100 yrs old, enjoy.

http://podakuni.livejournal.com/681121.html


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a nice collection. Lots of good industrial action to base rail models on. Plus, Detroit actually had people in it, the Navy could afford to send ships to sea, and the Jersey Shore wasn't nearly as run-down and seedy looking as it is today!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you like the swimsuits?? :appl:


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Those are cool, enjoyed looking at them. But I take it the poster is Russian? I read some Russian so it was pretty neat.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good stuff. I can get lost very easily viewing the old photo's on Shorby's.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> and the Jersey Shore wasn't nearly as run-down and seedy looking as it is today!


The shore and water in Jersey is 75% cleaner now then it was in the 1900's. 
Even the air quality, look at the sky in the pictures, there are all kinds of pollutants floating around back then.
Now, look at the air around California today, it is worse then it was in the early 1900's :thumbsdown:
Our water quality is probably better then CA too. :cheeky4:



BK R said:


> Did you like the swimsuits?? :appl:


Some of the striped shirts look like prison shirts.
The women swimsuits? Ha, ha, ha, leaves a lot for the imagination. 
I see more skin at the supermarket.:laugh:

Great pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> The shore and water in Jersey is 75% cleaner now then it was in the 1900's.
> Even the air quality, look at the sky in the pictures, there are all kinds of pollutants floating around back then.
> Now, look at the air around California today, it is worse then it was in the early 1900's :thumbsdown:
> Our water quality is probably better then CA too. :cheeky4:


My one visit to the New Jersey boardwalk was admittedly many years ago. I don't remember anything about the water, mainly the boardwalk itself being covered in graffiti and garbage. Certainly not reminiscent of that old song by The Drifters. And California has its own problems. Certainly not reminiscent of that old song by The Mamas and the Papas. I'd gladly live elsewhere if my job permitted it. Just not New Jersey!


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

BK R said:


> Trains, boats, cars, at least 100 yrs old, enjoy.
> 
> http://podakuni.livejournal.com/681121.html


Thanks for posting that. The Titanic's sister ship Olympic is visible in pic 84. I thought that might be the Britannic in the background, but apparently it hadn't been launched when that pic was taken.

And look at the woman in the next pic. Not even a seat belt.

Steve S


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are some old Kodachromes of New York City in the early '40s. No trains, but lots of good shots of buildings for those who model that era...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-W-Cushman-reveal-1940s-life-Big-Apple.html

Steve S


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Steve S said:


> Thanks for posting that. The Titanic's sister ship Olympic is visible in pic 84. I thought that might be the Britannic in the background, but apparently it hadn't been launched when that pic was taken.


I noticed that one too. I'm pretty sure that's either the Lusitania or Mauritania back there.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

eljefe said:


> I noticed that one too. I'm pretty sure that's either the Lusitania or Mauritania back there.


I think you're right. Here's the Lusitania...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:R..._port,_possibly_in_New_York,_1907-13-crop.jpg

Steve S


----------

